# Health care in majorca



## fradleyangel (Dec 10, 2010)

I, we moved to Majorca end of November, 9 of us, and before we came healthcare looked straightforward. Now we are here it's a nightmare to sort with us being told all sorts of conflicting information - can someone please tell us the correct info. Among the nine of us there are two children aged 4 and 9, their parents who are 29 and 34, a 45year old who was receiving disability living allowance in the uk, a 60 year old male who is diabetic and has heart problems, a70 years old who is diabetic, a 63 year old who has minor health problems and a 60 year old who is perfectly healthy. We know it will be a mixture of state and private health care but are not sure which way to go now. Also in the uk the diabetics got their medication free of charge, is it subsidised in any way here for this type of illness. Many thanks in advance for any help you can give us.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you are an O.A.P. providing you obtain the required forms from the D.H.S.S. in England, you can go to the Spanish Social Security office, with Passport, Certificate of Residencia, and the person there once satisfied you are genuine will give you the papers to take to your local health centre. You can then register with a doctor obtain free health care and prescriptions. Plus if you have dependants, who are not O.A.P.'s they too can obtain the same facilities.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fradleyangel said:


> I, we moved to Majorca end of November, 9 of us, and before we came healthcare looked straightforward. Now we are here it's a nightmare to sort with us being told all sorts of conflicting information - can someone please tell us the correct info. Among the nine of us there are two children aged 4 and 9, their parents who are 29 and 34, a 45year old who was receiving disability living allowance in the uk, a 60 year old male who is diabetic and has heart problems, a70 years old who is diabetic, a 63 year old who has minor health problems and a 60 year old who is perfectly healthy. We know it will be a mixture of state and private health care but are not sure which way to go now. Also in the uk the diabetics got their medication free of charge, is it subsidised in any way here for this type of illness. Many thanks in advance for any help you can give us.


it is pretty straightforward

if you get a UK state pension you are entitled to state healthcare here - as is your immediate dependant (usually spouse - but possibly minor child if that was the case)

otherwise you have to either have private cover or be paying into the state system in some way to be able to access it

if you are working then your national insurance payments will cover you & your dependants

those of you of working age, but not working - did you get form S1 from the UK before you left? - with that, the UK has an agreement where they pay into the spanish system for you for a certain amout of time, therefore giving you access to state healthcare

I can't help as far as diabetic meds are concerned - I _think_ (from my translation trips to the docs with various elderly people around here) that the meds are subsidised if you get state healthcare, but any equipment (test strips etc.,) isn't

I hope that helps - more detailed info here Healthcare


----------

